# Rectangle practice room - best layout suggestions?



## lewis (Aug 24, 2017)

hey guys,

So Sunday my band are doing a complete clean and tidy/overhaul of our practice room and at the same time thought it would be best to change the layout around as we have assembled a large band.
2 vocalists, 1 guitarist, 1 bassist, drummer and DJ currently with talks ongoing with a 2nd guitarist.
Plus our drummer uses kick triggers and obviously with the DJ now and his own turntables etc, they ideally need to be closer to the Mixing desk. I am currently running direct (guitar) into the P.A so the speakers behind our drummer help him monitor better.

Atm this is the current layout - 







with our vocalists both standing here /\ facing towards us all. (feedback is virtually non existent). The room is completely soundproofed on every surface.

Any ideas about how we could adapt our layout to make the drummer and DJ closer to the desk (in any location) and it make sense with the P.A speakers etc?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Aug 24, 2017)

99% of setups at rehearsal rooms are setup as if they are performing for a crowd. This causes issues IME (feedback, too loud yet no one hears what they want).

I say set it up as if the drummer is your audience. A wall of sound on one short wall- all pa & guitar/ bass speakers. Put the drummer on the opposite wall or on the long wall. This keeps the volume coming from one direction and you can stratgeically setup spots way better.


----------



## lewis (Aug 24, 2017)

crankyrayhanky said:


> 99% of setups at rehearsal rooms are setup as if they are performing for a crowd. This causes issues IME (feedback, too loud yet no one hears what they want).
> 
> I say set it up as if the drummer is your audience. A wall of sound on one short wall- all pa & guitar/ bass speakers. Put the drummer on the opposite wall or on the long wall. This keeps the volume coming from one direction and you can stratgeically setup spots way better.


do you think our drummer would hear the guitar ok?
Bass goes through his own cab so guitar, DJ and vocals are what are going through the P.A atm. 

So you think have P.A Speakers, and Bass cab all on the same wall facing the drummer on the opposite wall?

Like this?. Which would be good because the Drummer and DJ would then be right close to the desk.



[/url][/IMG]


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Aug 24, 2017)

Hmmm...maybe or maybe that's too long a throw so have the Wall of Sound on a Long Wall and the drums on the opposite facing it?


----------



## lewis (Aug 26, 2017)

thinking something like this

-


----------



## lewis (Aug 28, 2017)

ok so me and the lads got around to changing everything around yesterday and came up with this -


----------

